# Updated Design of my Dream layout



## TheDefiantPirate (Apr 2, 2017)

So this is an Updated design posting of the Layout I would love to have if I ever get the money time and space to build it the original design Topic is here This is the dream of a Railroading Arizonan Pirate 

The Island of Empresa is off the coast of Texas and is connected to the Mainland at Corpus Christi via a 75-mile-long bridge build in such a way as to be able to survive even the worst Hurricane The story of the Island can be read in the lore document I am attaching

But to summarize a TL;DR for those who did not read the document

the Islands railway started out as a small line between two towns while Santa Fe Southern Pacific and Union Pacific all ran the branches and the mainline from the Islands capital The Port city of Balderston However in the late 50s during Dieselization the big three found the island to be unprofitable to continue operations such closures would do great harm to the people of the Island as they had not invested in road infrastructure preferring the railroads overall the Small independent railway known as the Balderston and Fitzgerald became the Southwestern and took over entire Island operations buying whatever equipment they could from the scrap lines and from whoever would sell them what they needed

also attached is a very VERY rough map showing the rail lines 

For what i see this becoming as a layout HO for the Standard Gauge and of course HOn3 for the Narrow Gauge (Though Given the rarity of Models for HOn3 I don't know how i am going to pull that off yet) it will be a multi-layer layout with hidden transitions between the layers I am working on a new version of the roster that is paired down Greatly from the old thread but still just wanted to share this with you all


----------



## TheDefiantPirate (Apr 2, 2017)

here is another update Locomotive roster and Industries of the Island Which are going to be updated further as time goes on 

Locomotive Roster: Southwestern Locomotive Roster

Industry List: Island of Empresa Industries


----------

